# Got a lot of questions today



## ihuntcatahoula (Apr 7, 2013)

Took my boat out in the day time to free line for stripers and boy did I get some questions. Everybody I ran into was asking about the LED lights on my boat and wondering where I got them.  I pointed everyone to custom fitz so I hope to see and not hear alot more people when they are bowfishing at Lula this summer. No stripers by the way just some spots.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 8, 2013)

i just ordered a set. 8 , 27s and 2, 48 watters.  gonna be so awesome not listening to genny whine in my ear all night ! and i can use em for crappie fishing too !!!


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Apr 9, 2013)

Yep you will love them kinda weird first time you fish with them and there is no noise you realize all the things that are around you like the huge German Sheppard that you never knew was there barking at you..... Lol


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 9, 2013)

our first rig was 4 high beam headlights on an upright pole. we used to have critters followin' us and some STRANGE night sounds ! make the hair stand up on the back of your neck !!!


----------



## zacherwalker (Apr 22, 2013)

FERAL what are you planning on running with that new light set-up to power it? 

First Ive heard of Fitz...looks like Im gonna breakout the pocketbook


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Apr 22, 2013)

I like the seelite fixtures a lot more than customfitz


----------



## Hard Core (Apr 22, 2013)

I like the Seelites better as well. They seem to have a bigger reflecter. They might be the same size but it just looks larger. Caleb, over at Seelite, is a bowfisher and will hook you up with the right rig/


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Apr 22, 2013)

They are the same light just different color housings. Seelight use to get their lights from fitz until the started selling enough to make their own orders. No difference same manufacture.


----------

